

CEOs Rewarded for Keeping Their Employees in Poverty. It’s Time to Change That - thomasfl
https://medium.com/@RepBarbaraLee/ceos-are-rewarded-for-keeping-their-employees-in-poverty-it-s-time-to-change-that-fa38ec0b697

======
thomasfl
I don't see the problem. Most companies exist to increase the wealth of the
shareholders. Startups can make the first employees sharehoulders. Everyboy's
happy.

